# Native Herps



## Danbellini (Sep 29, 2008)

Anyone know a good place to go where i might actually see a grass snake or even common lizard? I want to observe them, not touch them.
Never actually seen one in real life. Not seen an adder either but im not stupid enough to ask where the hotspots for those are otherwise ill get flamed for being too curious or irresponsible....


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Danbellini said:


> Anyone know a good place to go where i might actually see a grass snake or even common lizard? I want to observe them, not touch them.
> Never actually seen one in real life. Not seen an adder either but im not stupid enough to ask where the hotspots for those are otherwise ill get flamed for being too curious or irresponsible....


Best option is to join one of the reptile and amphibian groups through your local wlidlife trust.

I hope no one comes on and posts locations!


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

You might get in touch with the Berks Buck Oxon Wildlife Trust and ask for details of their Warburg Reserve. There are common lizards all around the visitor centre and they used to have a reptile monitoring transect where adders and grass snakes were quite easy to spot. They also have training courses in reptile survey and guided walks.


----------



## Avpl (Nov 13, 2007)

I have a friend who owns an allotment, and decided to help him out for a few days.

There were about 30 + slow worms (legless lizards) we dug up, I have kept 3 as its dangerous, as they burrow in the earth, and we dig with spades, and i constantly keep halving worms, but I dont want to kill and herps, as they are so rare in England

Also, I convinced my mate to put metal panals down, like the ones of roofs (they are wavey in shape), this, when it get hot, will attract many reptiles to bask on. I lifted it to find a trio of slow worms, and 2 vivaporous lizards (common lizards).

Grass snakes will like compost heaps :2thumb:


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Danbellini said:


> Anyone know a good place to go where i might actually see a grass snake or even common lizard? I want to observe them, not touch them.
> Never actually seen one in real life. Not seen an adder either but im not stupid enough to ask where the hotspots for those are otherwise ill get flamed for being too curious or irresponsible....





slippery42 said:


> Best option is to join one of the reptile and amphibian groups through your local wlidlife trust.
> 
> I hope no one comes on and posts locations!


 
What Graeme said....

Unless you can find somebody who can trust you, and will take you to a surveying site etc, then your chances are slim unless you can look at habitats etc. - Nobody with common sense is going to give out locations on the internet for ANY herps, especially adders to those who they do not know, or have never spoken to.

You've got the world at your finger tips, get on the internet, and look up natural habitats. :2thumb: - Or, do what Graeme said, join the local Herp society, get known, get trusted, and go out with them on surveying trips.


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

| Berks, Bucks & Oxon Wildlife Trust |

Download the reserve leaflet - the 'wildlife walk' trail takes you past areas which may be of interest to you.


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

ViperLover said:


> What Graeme said....
> 
> Unless you can find somebody who can trust you, and will take you to a surveying site etc, then your chances are slim unless you can look at habitats etc. - Nobody with common sense is going to give out locations on the internet for ANY herps, especially adders to those who they do not know, or have never spoken to.
> 
> You've got the world at your finger tips, get on the internet, and look up natural habitats. :2thumb: - Or, do what Graeme said, *join the local Herp society,* get known*, get trusted,* and go out with them on surveying trips.


That is good advice James..........
Such a shame you have not bothered to follow it yourself!!!


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

PDR said:


> That is good advice James..........
> Such a shame you have not bothered to follow it yourself!!!


 
I am working on it. Such a shame that certain individuals will not allow me to turn things around....:whistling2:


----------



## Avpl (Nov 13, 2007)

ViperLover said:


> I am working on it. Such a shame that certain individuals will not allow me to turn things around....:whistling2:


Oooh, gossip, wha' happened?


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Anthony Laing said:


> Oooh, gossip, wha' happened?


 
It doesn't matter. You don't need to know.


I'd rather not discuss it in all fairness.


----------



## Avpl (Nov 13, 2007)

ViperLover said:


> It doesn't matter. You don't need to know.
> 
> 
> I'd rather not discuss it in all fairness.


Ohh cool. No problem. :2thumb:


----------



## Dixie19 (Oct 5, 2009)

I know of a place were there is meant to be tons of slow worms and also natterjack toads and sand lizards..........But I've never seen them :shock: Will try and find a few this summer, with pics hopefully.


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

i've just joined my local ARG. well worth it.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Try getting involved with NARRS (National Amphibian and Reptile Surveys) or other reptile survey volunteering as they will train you on finding native herps and give you a location where you can look for them yourself helping to paint a picture of where there are and aren't reptiles. I've recently became a volunteer for this project and on the traininng day I got to see an adder!

As already said, I doubt any one will be naming sites but if you check at some of your nature reserves they may have reptile species that are present on the site listed in their information guides.

A lot of it (along with other wildlife watching) comes down to luck and being in the right place at the right time though.


----------



## Danbellini (Sep 29, 2008)

Well theres sweet f all to join in my area lol
as for getting trusted i've realised that in order to 'get trusted' by other herpers you have to practically suck some **** as most herpers dont want to share information about this.
But im going to go out looking anyway, see if anyone has a problem with me observing something which they have no control or authority over. 
if i spot anything interesting i'll take some photos and get some flameage my way.


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

Not sure if this is up to date, but have you tried these?
*
* Andy Glencross, Berkshire Amphibian and Reptile Group, Wokingham Borough Council Countryside Office, Dinton Pasture Country Park, Davis Street, Hurst, Reading RG10 0TH, 0118 9342016, [email protected]


----------

